# Negative Result - Please Help



## twiggy2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi this is my first posting, I suppose like everyone else on this site Im lookin for a bit of hope and inspiration.

Did home pregnancy test yesterday 15 says after et to get the dreaded bfn however tested in the evening after having taken pessarie in the morning  and two lots of progynova, could this have effected the result?  

I would really appreciate any comments or am I just hoping 

Thank you all Twiggy2


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Twiggy

I am so sorry you have had what seems like a BFN. I too had a BFN on test date and couldn't quite accept it as I had no sign of my period at all and am usually very regular. I went to my clinic for a blood test to confirm the result and put my mind at rest. They called me the same day to confirm it was a negative.

You do sometimes hear of ladies who get a positive result on days 17 or 18 which has been preceded by a negative on the official test date so you may have a miracle but I don't want to get your hopes up.

Cyclogest pessaries do not affect the test result at Day 15 past transfer but I m not sure about progynova.

Good luck to you whatever the outcome.

Nicky xx


----------



## twiggy2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi Nicky 

Just wanted to say thank you for your reply, although all this stuff comes without any guarantee its still hurts so much, I think my problem is I like thinking/believing/hoping Im pregnant too much probably like everyone else on this website.

Also good luck with your treatment lets keep everything crossed and try to keep smiling at the same time too!!!

Take Care  & Best Wishes Twiggy2


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

You're welcome Twiggy.

I don't know how I would have coped without this site after my BFN. I hope you continue to post on the site and get comfort and hope from the posts you read.

Good luck for the future.

Nicky x


----------

